# Introducing my first Betta, Biscotti!



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Biscotti is my first ever betta. We met in a local pet store that was shutting down. He was living in a cup with about an inch of water in it, filthy as can be. Now have a look at him;

























































In the ones below, he has discovered his new aquarium accessory for the first time, and is having a look.




























and finally, here is a photo of my tank! Thanks for looking!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

wow hes gorgeous :-D


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> wow hes gorgeous :-D


Thank you so much :3


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

He is definitely a good-lookin' fish! And your tank is awesome. Glad you were able to rescue him and give him a much better life.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> He is definitely a good-lookin' fish! And your tank is awesome. Glad you were able to rescue him and give him a much better life.


Thank you so much, I'm glad you like the tank, I only made changes to it today and it is great to know they look nice!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! I've always been fond of that shade of blue. 
Spoiled, too- must love his new home! Good on you for rescuing him


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much, and he is spoiled little fish, lol. I love him almost too muc!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute fish. Your tank set up is awesome! How many gallons is that?


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a 5 Gallon tank :3


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

pretty boy! Good rescue!


----------



## clindstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful boy and tank!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ooooh he is lovely! He looks so happy and vibrant  I love the tank too-it's beautiful!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Very pretty! LOVE the tank! And his colors! :]


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your tank! And that lil guy is adorable. I recently saw a stunning turquoise betta in an inch of water at some horrible fish tank store, fintastic aquariums? Sadly, I couldn't get him, but he looked just like that! Wonderful rescue, and congragualtions on your first betta!


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

He's very pretty! Love the rock gate ornament.

Biscotti is such an awesome name!


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, he is very sick right now, I'm unsure why. I have some more photos, but I'm going to hang on to them and see what his health does....


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh no, sorry to hear he's sick! Give him a few days and see if he gets better. Sometimes all they need is time.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

These pictures were taken by my boyfriend!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Were these pictures taken recently or a while ago? He is very pretty, is he doing any better today?


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

My questions mirror the ones above. Also, I love when they play in their plants. So cute!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovely tank set up!


----------



## amandiepants (Jan 14, 2011)

he is GORGEOUS! thank you so much for saving him!


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Those pictures are from the the day before he got sick, so pretty recent. newer than the first batch.

He is doing better today, still tired, but that might be from trying to move with a torn fin all day. It is healing very well, so I expect him back to normal in a few days.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Grabs Megaphone but uses it wrong and causes everyone to go deaf for a few moments of horrible screeching* 

Ok thats better... 

*Speaks into it*
FAKE PLANTS ARE FAKE! GET REAL! GO JAVA!... Shish... um... Boom BABA! 

*Turns megaphone off* 

What? I'm crazy about plants... 

Not yelling... *Tosses Megaphone* 

Just saying >,>

I do like his colors btw, and that little decor ya got. Just the fake plants I'm not a fan off hahahaa


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't do real until after my move.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

HUGE fan of the third pic on the 1st set, and the fifth of the 2nd set!!!

EDIT: [email protected]: I HAVE A PLASTIC PLANT THAT IS PERFECTLY SAFE THAT MARBLES LOVE SO HA. HAHA. HA. ^_^


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't worry too much about the plants. Although real plants are great, diseases can be absorbed into them, and they are a lot of work. I use silk plants with all of my bettas, and they are all very happy.  I hope your new guy is settling in well.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

ahaha, Biscotti AND my other Betta, Chai both built their first bubble nests last night. I am so happy for both of them. I haven't even had Chai for 24 hours!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Fantabulous! LOL. Sounds like you are a good betta parent.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Poor guy! Hes a lovely male. Try to keep him warm.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

He is magnificent very beautiful, Love the tank!


----------

